# Golf - Vape - Cape Town



## RiaanRed (21/5/16)

So I want to find out who in Cape Town on this AWESOME forum plays Golf?
I am really NOT a good golf player but enjoy the "Moer en Soek" quite a lot (Especially if there is a cart involved).
Maybe we can arrange a Vape Golf trip.
Vape, play some golf, roll a cart and make some friends?


----------



## GreenyZA (21/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> So I want to find out who in Cape Town on this AWESOME forum plays Golf?
> I am really NOT a good golf player but enjoy the "Moer en Soek" quite a lot (Especially if there is a cart involved).
> Maybe we can arrange a Vape Golf trip.
> Vape, play some golf, roll a cart and make some friends?



I'm in pretoria and love "moer and soek" as well... So if you dont mind, can we get this thread going with a couple of games all over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (21/5/16)

From Pretoria. Love the game athough not very good at it. I will enjoy a game. Maybe we can get a few 4 balls together for a game?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (22/5/16)

Also play "moer en soek" sometimes, but with borrowed gear. I don't have my own. There has to be a cart available as walking 18 holes is not for me. I have issues with my legs and back, but would like to play again at some point. Btw, I suck at golf, but like to play.....lol...but not to watch it......oh lord, it's the most boring thing to watch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (22/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Also play "moer en soek" sometimes, but with borrowed gear. I don't have my own. There has to be a cart available as walking 18 holes is not for me. I have issues with my legs and back, but would like to play again at some point. Btw, I suck at golf, but like to play.....lol...but not to watch it......oh lord, it's the most boring thing to watch!


Exactly the case with me, the only difference is, I have gear... Hand me downs... But it does the job!


----------

